# [A] Nachtraid auf Antonidas sucht für Ulduar



## daycrawler (2. März 2009)

* 0. [A] Nachtraid auf Antonidas sucht für Ulduar   22.02.2009 20:02:31 PST

zitat antworten
Herzlich Willkommen

Über uns:
Die Gilde „Nachtaktiv“ ist ein Zusammenschluß von Spielern, die aufgrund ihrer beruflichen Situation nicht die Möglichkeit haben, zu den üblichen Raidzeiten online zu sein. Wir haben uns daher zu einem Nachtraid zusammengeschlossen, um auch diesen Spielern eine Möglichkeit zum raiden zu bieten.

Raidzeiten:
Diese sind Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag von 23.30 Uhr - 03.00 Uhr. (manchmal auch länger^^)


Raidfortschritt WotLK:
- Ulduar 25er 10 down
- Ulduar 10er clear


Warum suchen wir?
Wir möchten unseren Spielerpool für Ulduar erweitern und suchen deshalb neue Mitspieler, um wieder ein ausgewogenes und raidfähiges Setup zu haben.

Was erwarten wir von Euch?

· Equipment sollte angemessen sein damit ein direkteinstieg vereinfacht wird
· Eine Raidbeteiligung an allen 3 Raidtagen wäre von Vorteil.
· Bereitschaft jeden Bosstry mit voller Potleiste anzugehen.
· Mindestalter 18 Jahre.
· Beherrschung der eigenen Klasse und auch das nötige theoretische Wissen zur Spielmechanik.
· Gutes Reaktionsvermögen, Ausführung der zugeteilten Aufgabe, aber auch eigenständiges Denken und Handeln um auch auf unvorhergesehene Ereignisse zu reagieren.
· Bereitschaft auf konstruktive Kritik einzugehen, Eigeninitiative auch mal von selber ein Problem anzusprechen.
· Eine raidtaugliche Skillung. Sollte ein Bossencounter eine spezielle Skillung für Klassen erfordern, wird diese aus der Raidkasse finanziert.
· Spaß am raiden steht natürlich im Vordergrund, doch wird bei einem Bosstry auch die nötige Disziplin und Konzentration erwartet um erfolgreich zu sein.
· Eine optimistische Einstellung um auch nach dem fünften Wipe nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen.
· Eine stabile Internetverbindung und entsprechend leistungsfähiger Rechner.
· Funktionierendes Teamspeak und Headset. (Nicht nur zuhören, auch sprechen ist erwünscht)
· Regelmäßige Teilnahme am Forengeschehen und verlässige An-/Abmeldung im Raidplaner wird erwartet.


Was suchen wir?

Schamanen Heiler
Paladin Heiler
Schurke
Druide (Schaden/Tank/Eule)

aber auch andere Klassen können sich gerne Bewerben.

Keine DK´s mehr gesucht.^^


Wie kann ich mich bewerben?
Verfasst eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung (Kurzinfo zur Person, Warum möchtest Du mit uns raiden?, Raiderfahrung, einen aktuellen Arsenal-Link eures Raidchars usw.) in unserem Forum und wir werden uns mit Euch in Verbindung setzen.

Bewerbt Euch unter http://www.nachtraid.tk/

Für einen Erstkontakt könnt Ihr Euch auch gerne Ingame an unserern Raidleiterleiter (Cellra) wenden.

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen.

Gruß,
Daydream
Nachtaktiv-Antonidas


----------



## daycrawler (23. März 2009)

/Nachtraid.tk


----------

